# Changing MySpace from a personal to a Band profile?



## 7 Dying Trees (Sep 8, 2008)

MySpace: Change Personal Profile to a Band Profile - Tech-Recipes.com

FOund this link, but as a qestion, has anyone done this, as I'd quite like to change mine so i can put my band stuff up there on my main one, as essentially, that's what it's there for


----------



## DelfinoPie (Sep 8, 2008)

Nope, I haven't tried this, but would have if they had done it whilst I had two profiles 

Ah well, when I eventually get a myspace again I might give it a go. If I finish the song I'm working on this week I'll do it and let you know


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Sep 8, 2008)

Ah cool, well, i just created a new profile, so am going to give it a test on that and see how it goes :s


----------



## s_the_fallen (Sep 8, 2008)

Let us know if it works. Pretty cool if it does.


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Sep 8, 2008)

Hmmm.... didn't work :/


----------



## MorbidTravis (Sep 8, 2008)

i hope you didnt put your password in, i tried something like that, and somone ended up sending penis englargment pill ads to like 5 of my friends.


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Sep 9, 2008)

MorbidTravis said:


> i hope you didnt put your password in, i tried something like that, and somone ended up sending penis englargment pill ads to like 5 of my friends.




Nope, none of that, made a new account to test with, and figured if i could change the new one over I could then know what i'd need to do to the main one. Sadly though, even though it does give you all the menu options for the band stuff like bio and track uploads, i think it has been disabled seeing as that tip is 2 years old and they've revamped their site in the meantime.

Bit of a shit, as I'd like to have a personal music page, and already have a personal myspace, so would have liked to have converted the main one over to that.


----------



## Randy (Sep 9, 2008)

FWIW, another site says that the band options won't appear until you select your genre, and upload one song.


----------



## rahul_mukerji (Sep 9, 2008)

Is it reversible ?


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Sep 10, 2008)

Seems like myspace may have shut off this feature to prevent bands signing up as a personal account, and then chaging over and conning people who don't allow bands as friends.

Bah :/

Looks like I'll have to create a seperate page then for my musical endevours


----------



## MorbidTravis (Sep 10, 2008)

7 Dying Trees said:


> Nope, none of that, made a new account to test with, and figured if i could change the new one over I could then know what i'd need to do to the main one. Sadly though, even though it does give you all the menu options for the band stuff like bio and track uploads, i think it has been disabled seeing as that tip is 2 years old and they've revamped their site in the meantime.
> 
> Bit of a shit, as I'd like to have a personal music page, and already have a personal myspace, so would have liked to have converted the main one over to that.



myspace are always changing things, sometimes my layout is just a little red x in the top left corner.


----------

